# what's your daily diet like?



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I've decided to revamp my diet. Considering I have a lot of problems-acne problems, anxiety problems, epilepsy, and a brain tumor, I figure it's well worth the shot. The new diet has been improving my mood and well being. I'm also purchasing some organic foods now to avoid the pesticides-especially the vegetables and fruits that you can't peel or get rid of the outer layer, and grains. My daily diet now consists of:

Breakfast:
-tea
-oats
-peanuts

Lunch
-sandwich, with 2 slices of whole grain bread, slices of ham, butter
-1 cup of orange juice

afternoon snack
-1 cup of spinach
-1 cup of rice
-1 glass of milk

dinner
-1 cup of rice
-whatever sidedish that my mom has cooked up
-1 cup of spinach
-broth

i'm also going to start taking the omega 3, 6, and 9 supplements from now on because I want to avoid meats that contain a lot of saturated fats, but at the same time, I do need those good 'unsaturated fats', i'm really going to skim down on the meat products.


----------



## prozacilhan (Jul 26, 2008)

my diet is mostly vegetarian.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my diet is out of whack. sometimes ill eat nothing and sometimes ill eat healthy and sometimes Ill eat anything.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Variable but usually (ideally) it is,

Breakfast
Raisin Bran cereal w/ Soy milk
Apple

Lunch
Wheat bread with veggie soy burger
and/or PBJ
Orange juice

Dinner
Varies

Snack
Nuts, greens, fruits, occasionally junk food


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm on the anabolic diet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yesterday

Breakfast--
GoLean cereal in skim milk
Banana
Watered down V8 Splash
Two omega-3 pills

Lunch--
Peanut butter sandwich (100% whole wheat bread slices)
Apple sauce
organic granola bar with fruit and nuts
Water

Dinner--
Chicken salad rollups (with tomatoes and lettuce)
handful of almonds (20 or so)
Skim milk
11.5oz can of V8
one omega-3 pill

Throughout day --- Sip water


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

I just started the Adkins diet after reading a study about it being successful. Mostly low fat meats and green veggies.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

My diet:

Meal 1: TVP (Textured Vegetable Protein), flax seed, and a supplement called "Bone-up".

Meal 2: Same exact thing.

Meal 3: Same exact thing.

Meal 4: Same exact thing.

Meal 5: Same exact thing.

I also drink 8 12oz glasses of water throughout the day, and I allow 2 hours between every meal.


----------



## jazzyvandal (Aug 1, 2008)

My diet consists of mostly organic foods. I have eliminated high fructose corn syrup out of my diet and it has really helped. I have lost a little over a pound since doing so. 

Breakfast: banana, vanilla low fat yogurt, and a little bit of cereal
Lunch: Chicken salad and toast
Dinner: Varies. Usually a protein item and veggies


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

jazzyvandal said:


> My diet consists of mostly organic foods. I have eliminated high fructose corn syrup out of my diet and it has really helped. I have lost a little over a pound since doing so.
> 
> Breakfast: banana, vanilla low fat yogurt, and a little bit of cereal
> Lunch: Chicken salad and toast
> Dinner: Varies. Usually a protein item and veggies


Eliminating HFCS is a hard thing to do too since it's in so much. Great job!


----------



## jazzyvandal (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks. I'm doing the best I can to not eat it. We got rid of all the stuff with HFCS in our house.

When we go out to eat on the weekends, that's the tough part - we don't know what has it in it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> I'm on the anabolic diet.


is that the one were you eat very little for two weeks then pig out for two weeks?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I just eat healthy in general, no supplements or nothing just good food.
Although none of us can fail to be seduced by a tub of Haagendaz or Ben and Jerry's.lol.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Although none of us can fail to be seduced by a tub of Haagendaz or Ben and Jerry's.lol.


I can.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

areagan said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Although none of us can fail to be seduced by a tub of Haagendaz or Ben and Jerry's.lol.
> ...


Yeah, I've never really liked ice cream. :stu

But donuts....mmmm....dooooonuuuuts..... (although this is a very rare treat)


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

> Yeah, I've never really liked ice cream


Yeah, I usually don't have cravings for ice cream-its too cold and way too sweet. Once you cut sweets out of your diet, you won't crave it anymore and ice cream will taste too intense for you.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Dang, many of you eat healthy. I usually have a sandwich or tv dinner.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

sparkations said:


> > Yeah, I've never really liked ice cream
> 
> 
> Yeah, I usually don't have cravings for ice cream-its too cold and way too sweet. Once you cut sweets out of your diet, you won't crave it anymore and ice cream will taste too intense for you.


Yeah, that's probably a big part of it.

I have NO idea how people drink undiluted juice. I'm at a point now where I sometimes dilute it 90/10 in favor of water. Even 50/50 makes me feel kind of "ugh" from the sweetness. Drinking an undiluted glass of juice would likely make me gag...as if it's pure syrup. :lol

I wasn't that way at all 10 years ago though. I diluted 50/50 for a long time too, but then I slowly diluted more and more to the point where that became the new norm.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I eat lots of McDonald's lol:


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

nubly said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the anabolic diet.
> ...


No. Not at all.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

i beleive diet plays a big roll in anxiety therefore i eat healthy and also exercise. my diet mooks like this

breki - porrigde and whey protein

mid morning snack - banana and a few grapes, whey protein 

dinner - half tin of baked beans and 1 full chick breast plus peas and sweetcorn

mid afternoon snack - banana and a few grapes plus whey protein

tea- half tin of baked beans and either 1 full chicken breast or 2 small tins of tuna

before bed - 1 full 250g tub of cottage cheese and 1 apple 

i also drink about 2 1/2 litres of water everyday and take the following supplements :

*flaxseed oil pills
*1-3g of vit c
*super antioxidant formula
*high strengh multivitamin and mineral formula
*lecithin granules


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

When I wasn't trying to lose weight, I'd eat whatever I wanted, when ever I wanted to. I pretty much lived on toast, candy bars and potato chips. Now that I'm back on a diet, I eat up to 300 calories every 2.5 hours for for a total of 5 meals plus an extra 100 calories just in case, for a total of 1600 calories a day. I try to keep it at 35 grams of fat or less too. 

Meal 1- Instant oatmeal or toast with strawberry jam.

Meal 2-Spicy chicken breast, no bun or condiments, just the chicken.

Meal 3-Kraft Dinner Cups, in the microwave.

Meal 4-1 cup spaghetti, half a cup of spaghetti sauce.

Meal 5-Toast or oatmeal(whatever I didn't have for breakfast.)

Then I'll use up whatever calories I have left on whatever I want/feel like.

Oh, and I drink a crapload of diet coke during the day. It's unreal, I'm totally addicted and it's hurting me financially. I typically drink about eleven or twelve 2 Litre bottles of diet coke, every week.

I wouldn't say my diet is the healthiest, in terms of what my body needs, but 1600 calories/35 grams of fat, along with exercise and working out, will lead to me having a nicer body and that's what I care about.
Then maybe I can get a girlfriend based on my body and they won't mind the fact that I'm weird and don't really talk.


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Usually spaghetti , sandwhich with peanut butter, chicken rice, cereal, pizza made by me (no excess of crap on it) and thats it, just alternate with those foods

I alwasy cook because eating outside even with fast food is expensive
And my cooking is chosen based on price and easiness


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I eat very little depending on availability. I was raised in a household where food wasn't a priority....and we were 4 children! This explains perfectly why I had many nutritional deficits growing up that eventually lead to disease. As an adult, I still have the habit of only eating one big meal a day. Today, it was breakfast...at 2 pm lol

It consisted of a few slices of honeydew, some almonds and 3 eggs.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Skip breakfast. Coffee and Redbull. Fast food for lunch (burger and fries typically). Whatever is around the house after work... maybe grill something, spaghetti, ridiculously-processed crap food, maybe order a pizza.

I plan on dying young.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ardrum said:


> sparkations said:
> 
> 
> > > Yeah, I've never really liked ice cream
> ...


I thought I was the only one who did that. I dilute even 100% fruit juice. I can't stand eating a lot of chocolate - a little goes a long way. I'd bet our running has done something as it has also taken salt and water away.

Hm.....diet. I do eat salads occasionally. Lately, I would eat a pudding pop or cup of yogurt for breakfast - calci-yum! Coffee from fast food or caff/decaff mix at work. Lunch would be whatever is in the cafeteria. I would eat Chef Boyardee or soup after a run. I could splurge and eat tater tots or make mini-pizzas. Fast food is expensive, but I do try to eat healthy.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

4:00 AM wake up - 1oz almonds, Energy drink
-gym-
7:00 AM breakfeast - protien bar
10:00 AM snack - 1 cup of assorted fruit
1:00 PM lunch - bag of vegetables (100 cal)
4:00 PM snack - serving of bread or bagel
7:00 PM dinner - 2oz salmon

I usually drink a lot of water and diet green tea and take a fiber supplement as well.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My daily diet is pretty pathetic, but I'm making a decided effort for the upcoming school term to try and eat healthier and more often, and more routinely. I'm starting to realize how much your eating habits can affect you and I'm hoping to slowly mold mind into more constructive ones.

As of now, I pretty much live on peanutbutter sandwiches and canned soup and juice. But I'm sure you're all too dazzled by my new eating plans to process that.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

up until a week ago i was cutting, started at 2600 calories a day and eventually down to 2000 for the final few weeks. lost 10kgs overall and when i went back to my old program today had only dropped a couple of reps on my big lifts. at the moment i'm clean bulking, on 3000 calories a day. my first priority is to get down the protein i need (at least 300g a day) and use up the rest of the calories on carbs/fat. most of what i actually eat at the moment is either oats, pasta, steak or protein powder (with some nuts/cheese every so often).


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Zen Mechanics said:


> my first priority is to get down the protein i need (at least 300g a day)


From what I have heard, people should be getting about 1g of protein for every pound of bodyweight if one is working out and wants to gain muscle. Otherwise it should be 0.5g of protein for every pound of bodyweight. I have also heard that only 20g of protein can be absorbed for each meal. Therefore, if you wanted to get 300g of protein per day, you would have to eat about 15 times per day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I eat anything that tastes good.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

areagan said:


> Zen Mechanics said:
> 
> 
> > my first priority is to get down the protein i need (at least 300g a day)
> ...


how much protein someone needs very much depends on their body, like everything to do with diet and training.. high protein diet is what my body responds to the best so it's what I use. to give you an example in my case when i was first cutting i was only getting about 200g of protein a day, and eating a fair bit of carbs, and my strength was dropping every week. when i bumped up the protein to 300 and dropped the carbs right back my strength started to plateau. so high protein is what works for me..

as for the how much protein can be absorbed each meal there's no way the figure is as low as 20g, it's prob more like 120. either way it's not really the huge issue that some people make it out to be.

Edit to add - Btw the 'per pound of bodyweight" is misleading as that would mean someone whose 400lbs and just a fatass would be getting more protein then someone whose 200lbs and 6% bf. it's based more on lean bodymass.. anyway, if i was only getting 1 gram of protein per pound that'd put me at like 160 grams of protein a day= 640 calories. that would mean only just under a 1/5th of my daily calories would be coming from protein, whereas when trying to build muscle it should be more like 40-50% of your calories coming from protein.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> Zen Mechanics said:
> 
> 
> > my first priority is to get down the protein i need (at least 300g a day)
> ...


you're right about some things and wrong about others.

yes u do need 1g per pound of body weight to build muscle and 0.5g per pound of body weight if you dont work out.

the 20g thing you mention though is nothing short of ludercris. yuor body doesnt have the capacity to process more than about 50g protein per meal and will convert it to fat. anything less than 50g per meal though is perfectly fine


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

^
like i said it's pointless having an arbitrary figure like "1g of protein per pound of bodyweight" cos everyone's protein synthesis abilities are different and everyone responds differently to different macro-nutrient splits.. I'd say it's more like if you're working out you need *at least* 1g per pound of *lean body mass*, but some people respond much better to even 1.5-2 g per pound.

As for how much protein you can absorb per meal. 50g is another number pretty much just picked out of the air.. there's been no conclusive evidence as to what the max amount of protein a person can absorb per sitting or even if there is a max. There have been studies where a person has been fed 200g of protein at intervals over a day and the same amount all in one meal and there's been negligible difference in the protein synthesis between the two. Consider it from an evolutionary standpoint as well, our ancestors were much more likely to get a huge amount of protein after a big kill maybe once a day or every few days then just carbs/vegetables the rest of the time.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I've been using this AWESOME tool to analyze my diet, the Evalueat Software program:

http://wps.aw.com/bc_thompson_nutrition_1/25/6530/1671770.cw/content/index.html

which allows you to input your daily foods, and it calculates whether your daily nutrient needs are met depending on your age, gender, weight, height, physical activity, what percentage of the Daily recommended intake achieved is for minerals, vitamins, fats, etc.

my revised daily diet:

breakfast:
-1 cup oats
-1/2 banana
-3tbsp ground flax
-1 cup green tea

Lunch 
-1 cup white rice
-1 cup kale
-2 tbsp ground flax
-1/2 cup skim milk

Snack
-1/4 cup sunflower seeds
-4 tbsp ground flax
-1 cup green tea

Dinner
-1 cup white rice
-1 cup kale
-1/2 cup skim milk
-1 tbsp ground flax
-1 teaspoon chlorella supplement
-3 vegan DHA algae capsules-750 mg DHA


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't really pay attention to my diet but on average it is something like this.

Breakfast:
-one bowl of porridge

Lunch:
-half chicken breast
-rice
-some beans 

Dinner:
-half chicken breast
-rice
-some peas
-whatever other vegetables I have around... broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, etc

Snacks (whenever):
-fruit: apples, oranges, kiwis, bananas, berries, etc.
-sunflower seeds

Beverages:
-2-4L of water
-3-4 large mugs of earl grey or green tea.
-milk if I have it


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

EricBarnes said:


> I just started the Adkins diet after reading a study about it being successful. Mostly low fat meats and green veggies.


You read wrong. The Atkins diet is unhealthy and if you lead anything resembling an active lifestyle, it is dangerous.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Meal 1:
Cup of Oatmeal
Milk

Meal 2:
Usually some kind of sandwich like Tuna or Turkey
Milk

Meal 3: 
Protein Shake w/
Banana
Peanut Butter
Milk

Meal 4:
Steak or Chicken
Broccili
Rice

Meal 5:
Peanut Butter Jelly Sandwich
Cheddar Cheese
Milk

Meal 6:
Protein Shake w/
Banana
Peanut Butter
Milk


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm trying to gain weight so my daily diet is much more than I usually eat. I'm always full now. I hate eating. I could go everyday with one big meal and one light meal and I'd feel fine, probably bad for me, though.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

For the past three weeks my diet has looked like this:

*Every 1st and 2nd day*

Meal 1:

8 1/2 ounces of small white beans
frozen asparagus
Focus Smart supplement
Bone Up supplement

Meal 2:

same as meal 1

Meal 3:

same as meal 2

Meal 4:

same as meal 3

Meal 5:

same as meal 4 except no Focus Smart supplement

Meal 6:

same as meal 5

*Every 3rd day*

Meal 1:

5 tablespoons of TVP (textured vegetable protein)
3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed
frozen asparagus
Focus Smart supplement and Bone Up supplement

Meal 2:

same as meal 1

Meal 3:

same as meal 2

Meal 4:

same as meal 3

Meal 5:

same as meal 4 except no Focus Smart supplement

Meal 6:

same as meal 5

*I have atleast eight 12 fluid ounce glasses of water every day.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

That sounds pretty boring =P


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

dullard said:


> That sounds pretty boring =P


Yes, but it is very healthy and will definitely pay off in the long term.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

areagan said:


> For the past three weeks my diet has looked like this:
> 
> *Every 1st and 2nd day*
> 
> ...


 :wtf


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

MastaMel said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > For the past three weeks my diet has looked like this:
> ...


It's called a healthy diet.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

areagan said:


> MastaMel said:
> 
> 
> > areagan said:
> ...


It looks like matrix diet to me. So is a carrot forbidden or apple juice, eggs, why same stuff all the time?


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

um, i'm not to sure how healthy that diet is either. what on earth is textured vegetable protein? where are your carbs? do you eat any whole foods at all? 

did someone recommend you this diet or did you just decide it on your own?

when you say it will pay off in the long term, what are your goals? i recall you were the one asking how to lose bodyfat.. i used a diet much less psychotic and got down to about 12% bodyfat in a few months. and now i'm staying at that bodyfat while slowly gaining muscle and still have different food ever day fast food etc every so often.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> For the past three weeks my diet has looked like this:
> 
> *Every 1st and 2nd day*
> 
> ...


were on earth do you get these crazy ideas from ?:

*0% body fat
*200 calf raises 
*crazy diet

its all absolutely crazy!!!!


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> It looks like matrix diet to me. So is a carrot forbidden or apple juice, eggs, why same stuff all the time?


Why not the same stuff all of the time? I do not care about variety anyway.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Zen Mechanics said:


> um, i'm not to sure how healthy that diet is either. what on earth is textured vegetable protein? where are your carbs? do you eat any whole foods at all?
> 
> did someone recommend you this diet or did you just decide it on your own?
> 
> when you say it will pay off in the long term, what are your goals? i recall you were the one asking how to lose bodyfat.. i used a diet much less psychotic and got down to about 12% bodyfat in a few months. and now i'm staying at that bodyfat while slowly gaining muscle and still have different food ever day fast food etc every so often.


I eat textured vegetable protein solely for it's protein; it contains all of the amino acids just by itself and it is very healthy. The small white beans that I eat contain plenty of carbohydrates, but I eat them mainly for their protein. I eat whole foods--small white beans and asparagus.

I just simply made this diet up myself.

My goal is to be very healthy in the long term.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> were on earth do you get these crazy ideas from ?:
> 
> *0% body fat
> *200 calf raises
> ...


What is crazy about my diet? There is nothing wrong with my diet at all. Tell me what nutrient(s) I am missing. I guarantee I am not missing any nutrients at all.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

areagan said:


> julie cooper said:
> 
> 
> > were on earth do you get these crazy ideas from ?:
> ...


variety is needed in diet. There are different types of caretonoids, flavonoids and fibers in every vegetable and fruit. It is not just about carbo, protein. They find new phytochemicals everyday in foods, which are very beneficial for us.

A balanced diet is healthy. What you are doing is not good especially in the long term.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > julie cooper said:
> ...


So you are saying that every single vegetable each has a different type of caretonoid, flavonoid and fiber?


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

What if I had the first 50 of these vegetables every day?

http://www.nutritiondata.com/foods-0119 ... 00000.html

Would I be missing anything then?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

areagan said:


> What if I had the first 50 of these vegetables every day?
> 
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/foods-0119 ... 00000.html
> 
> Would I be missing anything then?


Why to eat 50 different vegetables everyday. Eat 50 different vegetables every month.

I don't understand why you want to take things to extreme points.

Besides this they found things like lycopene, rutin, quercetin, hesperidin etc. To get these stuff you got to eat different vegetables and fruits.

Also maybe you are a vegetarian but different types of protein is also good.

I don't think eating the same things everyday every meal would be good for your stomach in the long term.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

aeragan why dont you just have a varyied diet, aim for 10% body fat and do 60 calf raises like normal people. wots with all the mad craziness? i dont understand it


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

i love big macs but if big macs was all i ever ate, if i ate them 6 times a day everyday i would quickly become sick of the site of them


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> i love big macs but if big macs was all i ever ate, if i ate them 6 times a day everyday i would quickly become sick of the site of them


Here's the thing, I don't enjoy what I eat everyday so therefore trying to compare me eating the same thing everyday to eating big macs everyday is b.s.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > What if I had the first 50 of these vegetables every day?
> ...


Ok, so I will aim for 50 different vegetables from that list every month then.

I am getting plenty of protein; I am getting all of the amino acids daily.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

areagan said:


> julie cooper said:
> 
> 
> > i love big macs but if big macs was all i ever ate, if i ate them 6 times a day everyday i would quickly become sick of the site of them
> ...


if you dont enjoy it then why eat it.

why not give yourself some variety so that u do enjoy it


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="julie cooper":2bim8q8a]i love big macs but if big macs was all i ever ate, if i ate them 6 times a day everyday i would quickly become sick of the site of them
> ...


if you dont enjoy it then why eat it.

why not give yourself some variety so that u do enjoy it[/quote:2bim8q8a]

Because the food that I eat is *healthy*.

I already said earlier that I will start adding different vegetables into my diet; there is the variety.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is my new and improved/revised daily diet:

*Every 1st and 2nd day*

Meal 1:

8 1/2 ounces of small white beans
raw mustard greens
raw spinach leaves
raw summer squash
raw baby zucchini squash
raw sprouted alfalfa seeds
Focus Smart supplement
Bone Up supplement

Meal 2:

same as meal 1

Meal 3:

same as meal 2

Meal 4:

same as meal 3

Meal 5:

same as meal 4 except no Focus Smart

Meal 6:

same as meal 5

*Every 3rd day*

Meal 1:

5 tablespoons of TVP
3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed
raw mustard greens
raw spinach leaves
raw summer squash
raw baby zucchini squash
raw sprouted alfalfa seeds
Focus Smart supplement
Bone Up supplement

Meal 2:

same as meal 1

Meal 3:

same as meal 2

Meal 4:

same as meal 3

Meal 5:

same as meal 4 except no Focus Smart

Meal 6:

same as meal 5

*Every day I consume atleast eight 12 fluid ounce glasses of water.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

areagan said:


> Here is my new and improved/revised daily diet:
> 
> *Every 1st and 2nd day*
> 
> ...


Gross. Hahaha, i'm joking with you. i think you are just being criticized due to your lack of variety. If you are comfortable eating the same thing everyday, then do what you enjoy. However, there seems to be a lack of grains, fruits, fats, and not that great of an intake of protein (decent though). Since you enjoy vegetables (obviously), I would consider adding avocados and potatoes to your diet (for protein), nuts such as almonds and peanuts (for fats, protein), and perhaps some sandwiches on whole wheat bread with whatever you prefer on them. You definitely need some more calcium so consider drinking low-fat milk or soymilk. Just a suggestion. By the way, if you think what you are eating for 6 meals a day everyday is healthy, consider going to a nutritionist. A diet of strictly vegetables with a couple of over the counter supplements is most likely not a healthy balanced diet. Last thing, if you are not a vegetarian, eat some tuna fish or lean chicken breast. Disregard the last sentence if you are a vegetarian. Hope my advice has helped. :banana


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Generally 

Breakfast: 1 bowl oatmeal, 3-4 cups coffee, a glass of milk

Lunch: Sandwich & small amt of veggies (ex. carrots, pickles)

Snack: Juicebox and applesauce thingy during the day.

Dinner: Varies. Usually some kind of salad, chicken/sausage, and noodles or nice bread.

Evening snack: 2-3 cookies and another glass of milk.


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

MastaMel said:


> Gross. Hahaha, i'm joking with you. i think you are just being criticized due to your lack of variety. If you are comfortable eating the same thing everyday, then do what you enjoy. However, there seems to be a lack of grains, fruits, fats, and not that great of an intake of protein (decent though). Since you enjoy vegetables (obviously), I would consider adding avocados and potatoes to your diet (for protein), nuts such as almonds and peanuts (for fats, protein), and perhaps some sandwiches on whole wheat bread with whatever you prefer on them. You definitely need some more calcium so consider drinking low-fat milk or soymilk. Just a suggestion. By the way, if you think what you are eating for 6 meals a day everyday is healthy, consider going to a nutritionist. A diet of strictly vegetables with a couple of over the counter supplements is most likely not a healthy balanced diet. Last thing, if you are not a vegetarian, eat some tuna fish or lean chicken breast. Disregard the last sentence if you are a vegetarian. Hope my advice has helped. :banana


I am getting plenty of good fat and plenty of protein. If you had not noticed, small white beans and flaxseed are listed, which are excellent sources of good fats. Also, both small white beans and TVP provide plenty of protein. I get about 25 grams of protein each meal. 6 meals times 25 grams equals 150 grams per day.

I am getting plenty of calcium from the small white beans. One ounce of small white beans provides 2% of the daily requirement of calcium; I get 51 ounces a day, which is over 100% of the daily value for calcium. Even if I was not getting enough calcium, I am still taking the supplement Bone Up everyday; therefore, I am getting plenty of calcium either way.

You are completely wrong about my diet not being healthy.

Do some thorough research next time.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds ridiculously expensive. I pretty much eat whatever I want - I eat out a lot or just get carry out. Anything that tastes good and fuels my body. I can't diet in the traditional sense of completely avoiding some foods, I guess I do incorporate some portion control in that I don't eat until I'm completely sick. 

I've experimented with a lot of different diets, I just love food and mucho variety. I don't even count protein grams or calories anymore, I just eat when I'm hungry - body composition has come around better than ever.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

areagan said:


> MastaMel said:
> 
> 
> > Gross. Hahaha, i'm joking with you. i think you are just being criticized due to your lack of variety. If you are comfortable eating the same thing everyday, then do what you enjoy. However, there seems to be a lack of grains, fruits, fats, and not that great of an intake of protein (decent though). Since you enjoy vegetables (obviously), I would consider adding avocados and potatoes to your diet (for protein), nuts such as almonds and peanuts (for fats, protein), and perhaps some sandwiches on whole wheat bread with whatever you prefer on them. You definitely need some more calcium so consider drinking low-fat milk or soymilk. Just a suggestion. By the way, if you think what you are eating for 6 meals a day everyday is healthy, consider going to a nutritionist. A diet of strictly vegetables with a couple of over the counter supplements is most likely not a healthy balanced diet. Last thing, if you are not a vegetarian, eat some tuna fish or lean chicken breast. Disregard the last sentence if you are a vegetarian. Hope my advice has helped. :banana
> ...


I have taken your consideration and done some research :boogie . My aunt is a nutritionist and she had recently been at my house yesterday. I asked her to take a look at your what you are eating daily. She actually said you on a very healthy diet. She suggested that you need some more carbs though. Carbs= energy. You don't need a lot though. She also said your fats and proteins ARE good, so I was wrong there. She said you also need some fruits in your diet for a better nutritional balance and antioxidant support. Besides that it is a pretty damn healthy diet. And also she gave me a link for you to check out which gives excellent information: http://whfoods.com/foodstoc.php


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

MastaMel said:


> areagan said:
> 
> 
> > MastaMel said:
> ...


I am already getting 100% of the daily value for carbohydrates from the small white beans. There are also some carbohydrates in TVP and flaxseed.


----------

